# Cách phân biệt nệm cao su thật và giả



## Nguyen Lynh (9/5/19)

Nệm cao su đang là hiện tượng của việc chăm sóc giấc ngủ bởi chất liệu thân thiện với môi trường, an toàn cho sức khỏe và có những tính năng vượt trội về độ đàn hồi, chịu lực bền lâu và êm ái. Chính vì độ hot này, nhiều sản phẩm nệm giả được sản xuất ra với mức giá rẻ khiến nhiều người lầm tưởng và mua về sử dụng cho gia đình. Để không phải hối hận khi mua phải nệm giả, vừa mất tiền, vừa không tốt cho sức khỏe, các bạn hãy xem ngay cách phân biệt nệm cao su thật và giả trong bài viết dưới đây nhé!






Cách Phân Biệt Nệm Cao Su Thật Và Giả​
*Phân biệt nệm cao su thật giả bằng cách quan sát nệm*

►*Về màu sắc:*
- Nệm cao su thật: Thường có màu kem nhạt, hồng nhạt hoặc màu trắng tinh khiết nhờ công nghệ sản xuất tiên tiến.

- Nệm cao su giả: Có màu sắc đậm hơn, thường là màu ngã vàng hoặc ố vàng.

*►Về mùi:*
- Nệm cao su thật: Sẽ còn lưu giữ mùi của cao su thiên nhiên hoặc nghe như mùi hương chocolate. Nhưng sau một thời gian sử dụng, những mùi này sẽ biến mất. Một số thương hiệu nổi bật hiện nay, qua các thiết bị khử mùi, đã khắc phục được mùi hôi, an toàn cho sức khỏe.

- Nệm cao su giả: Vì là giả nên nệm sẽ có mùi hôi nồng, gây khó chịu hoặc được sử dụng những hương liệu mùi trái cây vào nệm.

*►Các chỉ số về tính năng của nệm:*
- Với các thương hiệu nệm cao su thật luôn luôn được ghi các thông số về độ đàn hồi, độ phẳng, khả năng chịu lực, kháng khuẩn, đặc biệt là có tem chống hàng giả và có thời hạn bảo hành lâu dài. Nệm cao su giả được bán với mức giá khá rẻ, nhưng chất liệu cao su thiên nhiên đều có giá thành cao.






Nệm cao su Liên Á 100% cao su thiên nhiên, không tạp chất, vô trùng, đàn hồi và thoáng mát​
*Phân biệt nệm cao su thật giả bằng cách kiểm tra chất lượng nệm*
Bạn nên trực tiếp nằm thử, tiếp xúc cơ thể với nệm để kiểm tra độ đàn hồi và chịu lực của nệmcó tốt không, thoải mái hay không. Song song, nên dùng khuỷu tay tì xuống nệm, nếu bạn có cảm giác cứng, đau chứng tỏ nệm này không có độ đàn hồi, chất lượng không đảm bảo. Ngược lại, nệm có độ lún quá sâu khi tì xuống, thể hiện được độ loãng của cao su, nệm này sẽ dễ bị xẹp, lún sau thời gian sử dụng.

Đối với nệm cao su thật, được sản xuất hiện đại, không làm lan truyền chuyển động khi xoay người trên nệm, hạn chế ảnh hưởng người nằm bên cạnh. Vì vậy bạn cần nằm thử trên nệm và cảm nhận độ êm ái và yên lặng của nệm nhé.

*Mua nệm cao su thật ở đâu thì đảm bảo chất lượng?*
Các bạn nên tìm đến những cửa hàng nệm uy tín, tránh các sản phẩm bán tràn lan trên thị trường nhưng không có thương hiệu, xuất xứ rõ ràng. Một số thương hiệu nệm cao su chất lượng hàng đầu được nhiều người tin dùng hiện nay như Liên Á, Kim Cương, Vạn Thành, Tatana, KymDan, Dunlopillo, Đồng Phú, Acb Pro,...

Tại Thegioinem.com, chúng tôi tự hào cung cấp các dòng nệm cao su chính hãng, chất lượng vượt trội với đủ mọi kiểu dáng, kích thước và giá thành hợp lý. Các sản phẩm đều có chứng nhận đạt chuẩn chất lượng nệm an toàn cho sức khỏe và chăm sóc giấc ngủ tốt nhất.






Thegioinem.com phân phối các dòng nệm cao su đạt chuẩn, nguyên liệu cao cấp​


----------

